# Ick



## STM2121 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I have new 10 gallon tank and got 6 fish to start with. One of my black molley's came with Ich. It had/has white specs all over it. So I went out and got "API Liquid Super Ick Cure". I did the recommended dosage and did the 25% water change. It looked like everything was gone, a few days ago it seemed to have come back and again is covered with white specs again. Is there a better ick medicine or should I try a different treatment?

Thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If a fish gets sick again that fast there might be something wrong with the tank.


----------



## STM2121 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I dont think the Ick went away completely, there was a few white spots on it and I thought it would clear up. Well obviously it didnt clear up and came back. I did test the waters and only thing that is not normal is the Nitrites. I read that is normal with a new tank and will take 4-6 weeks to get down to its normal level.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The tank may be overstocked or cycling.Thise one? http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Black_Molly


----------



## lee420 (Nov 20, 2012)

STM2121 said:


> So I have new 10 gallon tank and got 6 fish to start with. One of my black molley's came with Ich. It had/has white specs all over it. So I went out and got "API Liquid Super Ick Cure". I did the recommended dosage and did the 25% water change. It looked like everything was gone, a few days ago it seemed to have come back and again is covered with white specs again. Is there a better ick medicine or should I try a different treatment?
> 
> Thanks



i had this same problem same ick meds and all.
i read up and found that the meds only kill the ick after it falls off of them, so do a 2nd round and wait til it falls off then treat it again or else they hatch more and re-attach to your fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I used that medication for Ick and it worked fine, after the white spots disappear leave the medication in the water for another day or so to kill the parasites that fall off to reproduce.


----------



## STM2121 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I woke up this morning and he is again just full of the white spots.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably because mollies need bigger tanks so stress is causing its immune system to be damaged.


----------

